# Need opinions-low purine kibble



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay you kibble experts, I need some opinions.

I am looking for a low purine kibble for a littermate (as well as a back up plan if I ever have to have someone stay with the dogs....not sure if my mom would be able to take on the task of feeding Duncan the way I do along with watching my two children!)

I am dealing with dogs that need low purine (aka. low meat content) because they run the risk of developing urate bladder stones if not on this type of diet. Looking for kibble that doesn't have any other high purine ingredients such as spinach, peas, brewers yeast, soy, game meats, organs.

So far I have been most interested in these two kibbles:

This one is duck, but the duck is not in meal form and is the second ingredient.
Wellness® Simple Food Solutions® Rice & Duck Formula

And, this one. Chicken is meat lowest in purine usually. But, its in meal form so the meat content is higher.
Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural

Any thoughts? Advice? Suggestions on other kibbles? I know these kibble are not ideal for a healthy dog...but I have to find what's best for these dogs with this health condition. Thanks for any input.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Natural Balance's LID formulas might work. Sweet Potato & Chicken, Sweet Potato & Fish, Potato & Duck...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And a lamb & brown rice


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Are eggs low in purines? If they are low (and I think they are!) no matter the kibble chosen make sure they supplement with them since the protein content of those kibbles are so low!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Trust me....I'm all about eggs! And, yes they are purine free. Duncan eats several a day. :becky:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm about to launch into some research on lower purine kibbles as well. A friends Jack Russell up the road has just been diagnosed with crystals and the vet put her on S.D although I guess it is a slight step up from the Pedigree she was eating. I want to suggest other kibbles that are more nutritious, not that I hold out any hope whatsoever that they'd make a change anyway.
If I make any startling discoveries, I'll let you know!


----------



## housedog (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the form and this is my first post. I hope this will be of some help.

luvMy BRT: I know how difficult it can be to find low purine kibbles without brewers yeast. I have a confirmed urate stone former, 11 year old pure bred dalmatian who I adopted 9 years ago from an animal shelter. He has been on Hills k/d and allopurinol for about 8 1/2 years. My vet wasn't too keen on the idea of switching him to a non prescription kibble saying it was too risky but after doing some research I found several possible options three of which are from Natura Pet Foods:

In no particular order:
1. Innova Senior (regular senior food)
2. Innova Low Fat
3. California Natural Low Fat Rice and Chicken
4. Natural Balance Vegetarian (and add my own protein source, eggs, etc)
For Natural Balance there is an ingredient "vegetable flavoring" which may be questionable, possibly yeast extract/brewers yeast? Would need to contact company to confirm.

I chose Innova Senior. He has been on it for about 4 months along with allopurinol once a day. As crystals can form rapidly I had a urinalysis performed every 2 weeks. So far every thing is good. No crystals of any sort, good specific gravity and no infections. I also float the kibble in water as stone formers should take in plenty of water. I did need to call the companies to get additional nutritional values. Hope this helps


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you housedog! I will look into the kibble you suggested. Very helpful.

My Black Russian Terrier is a stone former as well. Luckily I caught it early enough he never did actually form any stones, but we caught it when his urine was FULL of urate crystals. Put him immediatly on a low purine BARF diet and added lots of water. I float every meal in warm water too. So far he's been great and his urine is crystal free.

These are the kibble I have found so far that may work (what works depends on your individual dog) as well as what you posted:

1. Natural Balance potato and duck 
2. California Natural rice and lamb meal
3. Natural Balance Vegetarian 
4. Wellness Simple Solutions rice and duck
5. California Natural chicken meal and rice
6. Avoderm Vegetarian 

My search criteria was to have a single meat protein that was not listed first, no brewers yeast, no peas or spinach. The vegetarian kibble has me conflicted because while it has no meat source, oatmeal, barley, soy, peas etc are moderately high in purines.....

Thanks again for your post.


----------

